# Getting plants and now next to nothing about them?



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, so, I'm getting plants for my 10 gallon aquarium to make it more appealing to fish, but I know pretty much nothing on plant care. I know you have to plant them once you get them and then trim them(?), and maybe do CO2 injections (again, ?), and that's about it. 
So... If anyone could help me so I don't murder them, please do! :grin:
Thanks!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

do you know what plants your going to get.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Get some Barter's Anubias! The PetSmarts by us sell them, and they grow AMAZINGLY WELL! I took cutting of my first and only one and now I have six full sized plants. My neighbors also have one of the cuttings. You can't go wrong!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

look them up before you buy. Find ones that are 'low light'. Low light plants usually don't need Co2 and special lighting. look up what they like. java fern likes to be tied to driftwood or rocks and suffers if buried in the substrate.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm new to plants as well, and everything I've read thus far about any low light plant is as long as you have good oxygenation in the tank there's no need for any Co2 treatments. Because air is more Co2 than oxygen and it gets in the water too!

I just worry because we have an air freshener that sprays generally every 60 minutes 24 hours a day. Granted both of my tanks are covered (minus the filter on my 10g) and I've yet to see a problem with either. Knock on wood.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Assuming you have a regular fluorescent strip light on top of the tank you can grow Cryptocoryne (various species), Anubias "petite" (larger species aren't particularly suitable for a 10 gallon tank) java moss, java fern, Najas (aka guppy grass) and/or duckweed w/out CO2. 
If you hook up CO2 to grow more variety you'll also need a brighter light.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks guys! And I'll probably go to petsmart to see and maybe get some. I was looking at aquariumplants.com at some plants, and I like these:
http://www.aquariumplants.com/Sagittaria_Dwarf_Sagittaria_subulata_Pot_p/po107.htm
http://www.aquariumplants.com/Four_Leaf_Clover_Dwarf_Marsilea_hirsuta_p/po08.htm
http://www.aquariumplants.com/Rotala_Indica_Rotala_roundifolia_p/bp028.htm
http://www.aquariumplants.com/Anacharis_Egeria_najas_p/bp517.htm

What do you guys think?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

And could someone also explain cutting the plants, too? Thanks!


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Watch the lighting required; the clover actually requires very high light and CO2 along with a suitable substrate. You should check out this forum: http://www.plantedtank.net/


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh, okay. Thanks todd! You saved me


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

And does anyone know some low-light plants and are willing to share names?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Barter's Anubias! Just get some, it's bulletproof!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha, Okay! But I don't really like plants like that... I'm probably going to get some of those to get used to plants, but I really want to get some fine leafed plants or some like this weird small sword thing I saw on aquariumplants.com. Best to practice first though! With anubias.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ohh! But it's magical! Well, In guess I'd best not persuade you over the internet.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

java fern looks like a sword and comes in various leaf shapes (fine, wide). You can spend serious money on a planted tank, but you can throw java fern in most tanks with stock lighting and no ferts.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

What plants you can grow comes down to how much $$, time, and effort you're willing to put into the tank. Personally, I'm more interested in keeping/breeding/raising fish than trying to follow in the footsteps of Takashi Amano. I stick with easy, fast-growing plants that don't require their own special life support system just to provide salad for my cichlids.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for all the advice guys! and i totally agree with todd except i dont have cichlids  i guess i might get a barters anubia since you seem so adamant about it funlad, and to see if i should trust people over the internet saying something is magical


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay, new question. How many watts per gallon is a regular hood light for a 10 gallon? And how can I get 2 watts per gallon lighting in my 10 gallon? Thanks.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

A standard 18" T8 fluorescent bulb is 15w. The cheapest way to get 20w for a 10 gallonn tank is a CF bulb like this one: http://www.lampsplus.com/Products/20-Watt-CFL-Plant-Grow-Light-Bulb__15250.html 
There are also 20w LED fixtures available, but most of the coralife (or similar) fixtures are made for tanks larger than 10 gallons.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

i would definantly go with java fern and java moss both awesome aquarium plants and are easy to grow im not sure how much will fit in a 10 gallon. just tie the java moss onto anything in your tank and it will grow all over. good luck!


----------

